# Bonito Wok smoked



## Gordie (Jun 3, 2021)

Wanted to make some home-made _dashi _and _furikake _so I pulled out the wok smoker.

Rubbed a bonito with salt, sugar and cumin and left overnight in the fridge.

Smoke base of rice, sesame seed, fennel seed, and cumin.

Hot smoked about ~30 minutes.


----------

